# Good budget audio interface?



## BlackShadow2804 (Dec 25, 2022)

Just got some good studio monitors and Sennheiser HD 400 Pros so I figured I should get an audio interface... right? Do I actually need one? I'm just producing with virtual instruments, so really the sound isn't leaving my computer except to go to my monitors... but every one I've seen uses one so I guess its important...

So whats a good budget (preferable $150 or less if thats possible, not sure how many imputs I even need as I don't really get what I'm connecting it to lol) audio interface?

Also, while I'm here, what is it connecting to exactly? I don't actually have any inputs since its all on my laptop

Thanks guys


----------



## fakemaxwell (Dec 25, 2022)

Audio Interface is dying, questions about budget replacements


My Focusrite Forte interface is dying. Without going into too much detail it keeps malfunctioning, shutting off and weirdly, prevents my PC from booting when it's connected. It's discontinued so no chance of support. I'm on a tight budget of ideally, nothing but that won't get me anything. So...




vi-control.net


----------



## cedricm (Dec 25, 2022)

Nowadays, it's very hard to purchase a bad audio interface.

For less than $70, the PreSonus AudioBox iOne USB Audio Interface is a steal with Studio One Artist and many other goodies.

Or the PreSonus AudioBox Go 2x2 USB-C Audio Interface for less than $80, which is super tiny and USB C.

The $110 Focusrite Scarlett Solo 3rd Gen USB Audio Interface is one of the bestselling audio interface ever, as is the $160 Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 3rd Gen USB Audio Interface, with a few more I/O.

I don't think you can go wrong with the offerings from Zoom (do you have a use for a portable recorder), Roland (I've been using the Roland Quadcapture for more than 10 years) Mackie, Arturia or Tascam.


----------



## Sombreuil (Dec 25, 2022)

BlackShadow2804 said:


> Just got some good studio monitors and Sennheiser HD 400 Pros so I figured I should get an audio interface... right? Do I actually need one? I'm just producing with virtual instruments, so really the sound isn't leaving my computer except to go to my monitors... but every one I've seen uses one so I guess its important...


If latency isn't an issue, then you don't need one. It's always better to have one in order to reduce the amount of work your CPU has to do, but it's not mandatory unless you can feel the latency while playing a virtual instrument.

Then, make sure to understand the I/Os you need (will you use a MIDI synthesizer in the future. The older it is, the less likely it is to have a USB port. Will you plug an instrument such as a guitar, or a microphone to it? Maybe both at the same time?). You might not need all of these things now, but make sure you also won't need them in the near future, otherwise your only option is to buy a new interface.

An important not before buying an interface, make sure that the drivers are still up to date (meaning compatible with Windows 10/11) and that they're available on the manufacturer's website. If not, run away because it'd mean using ASIO4ALL, which is less stable and tends to be more CPU angry. Among the popular companies, I believe Behringer are the only ones not having their own drivers.

Also, if you plan to stream your DAW on Discord, Twitch, etc, make sure to choose an interface with the loopback feature, it'll make your life much easier.
For the popular brands, check out : Presonus, Focusrite, Audient, Motu, M-Audio, Steinberg, Universal Audio, Native Instruments, Arturia.


----------



## fpmusic22 (Dec 26, 2022)

Another vote for Presonus. I started years ago with a Presonus Studio 24C. It's in your price range.


----------



## mybadmemory (Dec 26, 2022)

You only need one if:

* You’re recording audio.
* You’re on PC and want lower latency (not really needed on Mac).
* Your want a balanced connection to your speakers.
* You want to keep both speakers and headphones connected with separate volume controls. 

If you’re all in the box with virtual instruments, on a Mac or is fine with the latency you have, and only use headphones or unbalanced speaker connections one at a time, you’re fine without one.


----------



## Denkii (Dec 26, 2022)

Out of the cheap ones, I had a good experience with id14.
I'd avoid Tascam in the cheap price range if I were to go on this journey again. That was my main take away.

Edit: I'd be willing to try the presonus studio 24c. Heard good things, in real life as well as here.


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 26, 2022)

Motu M2, Focusrite 2i2, Steinberg ur12(c) to name a few.


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 26, 2022)

mybadmemory said:


> You only need one if:
> 
> * You’re recording audio.
> * You’re on PC and want lower latency (not really needed on Mac).
> ...


Or you want a dedicated AD/DA (higher quality overall).


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Dec 26, 2022)

Sombreuil said:


> It's always better to have one in order to reduce the amount of work your CPU has to do, but it's not mandatory unless you can feel the latency while playing a virtual instrument.


Unless you're purchasing a UAD interface plus using their plugins that'll run on it/them, I'm pretty sure an audio interface will end up making your computer work harder because you're trying to achieve low latency. It doesn't offload anything onto the interface to save the CPU cycles (except, again, for UAD).


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Dec 26, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Unless you're purchasing a UAD interface plus using their plugins that'll run on it/them, I'm pretty sure an audio interface will end up making your computer work harder because you're trying to achieve low latency. It doesn't offload anything onto the interface to save the CPU cycles (except, again, for UAD).


Quite the opposite, actually.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Dec 26, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Quite the opposite, actually.



OK. Prove it.

(I'm talking about using default Windows audio vs. ASIO with low latency, btw)


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Dec 26, 2022)

I vote Presonus. Nice bang for the buck.


----------



## proggermusic (Dec 26, 2022)

Don't buy one until you're sure you need one! Spend your time getting the most out of what you already have. If you notice limitations that an interface would help solve (monitor controlling, etc), then sure, grab one.

Unfortunately, the only interface I've ever had that permanently failed on me... was a Presonus. I'm not confident in their quality. But that was a while ago, maybe they've gotten better.

If I were shopping for an affordable interface in the current day, I'd look at MOTU first. The M2 reportedly punches way, way above its price tag, and will stay relevant for a long time, I think.

Focusrite and Steinberg options are perfectly good too! I have a Steinberg UR22 that's been a tank for years. And the Focusrite Scarlett series is very good for the money.


----------



## Sombreuil (Dec 26, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Unless you're purchasing a UAD interface plus using their plugins that'll run on it/them, I'm pretty sure an audio interface will end up making your computer work harder because you're trying to achieve low latency. It doesn't offload anything onto the interface to save the CPU cycles (except, again, for UAD).


I can't rely on measurements so it won't be a proof, but I know that with some Kontakt libraries, unless I max the buffer out (mine only goes up to 1024), it can be unusable. The default Windows audio won't allow such a long buffer.
I'd assume having a very long buffer helps the CPU out, but I'm just assuming here based on my use.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Dec 26, 2022)

Sombreuil said:


> I can't rely on measurements so it won't be a proof, but I know that with some Kontakt libraries, unless I max the buffer out (mine only goes up to 1024), it can be unusable. The default Windows audio won't allow such a long buffer.
> I'd assume having a very long buffer helps the CPU out, but I'm just assuming here based on my use.


Unless a device is specifically designed to offload CPU, such as some network cards or UAD systems (a reason they charge so much), or has a few effects built in that you use instead of plugins (sorta saving CPU as opposed to offloading), then it's not really doing anything for the CPU.

And then using an interface to achieve the lowest latency possible does stress the system even more than not having one, including the CPU. Using Windows default audio is just not designed for real-time audio, so it'll cut out sooner - and I'm pretty sure the CPU isn't really getting taxed the same as with a low-latency ASIO driver.

I could be wrong, but... I'm reasonably confident I'm not.


----------



## NameOfBand (Dec 26, 2022)

I’m satisfied with my Focusrite 2i2. I’m no audiophile though. To me sounds/works well.


----------



## liquidlino (Dec 27, 2022)

If you do need one, then I've been very happy with my motu M2. Good specs for ADC and DAC. Decent headphone amp, with very low impedance, so can be used with basically any headphones except some obscure, expensive hard to drive planars that you would be wanting way better headphone amp anyway. If you can afford it the M4 is even better DAC and ADC, and twin headphone outs. Plus, can set the input monitoring volume, which can't do on M2, probably my only desire.


----------



## robgb (Dec 28, 2022)

The only time I ever bought a Presonus interface, it had an annoying high-pitched whine that drove me nuts, so I returned it. I went through several more interfaces over the years, used a Mackie Onyx mixer until they decided to abandon it for the Mac, then bought a low-budget Behringer UMC 202HD, which sounded great and served me well for quite some time, and (if you follow Julian Kraus) stacks up pretty well against many other interfaces out there.

But since I rarely use a microphone anymore, I now just use the built-in audio on my M1 Macbook Air. I was astonished to discover that the latency is low and I really have no need for an interface unless I decide to record something via microphone. Go figure.


----------



## Windbag (Dec 29, 2022)

I'll throw in a rec for MOTU: I've gone from expensive Apogee, Presonus, and Focusrite gear to a super affordable MOTU M2 to connect up my monitors and do the few bits of guitar or stereo mic'd recording I occasionally do at the workstation...I'd be hard-pressed to find complaints.

- sounds at least as good as anything I've had before
- lower latency than anything I've had before
- Decent headphone jack (has no problems with my high impedance Beyers) 
- tiny, well made
- never pops changing sample rates (more than I can say for Apogee)
- useful metering via color LCD on the front panel
- can mix through line inputs for using other equipment with your monitors (I have an Echo running through them for listening to music)
- MOTU makes the only interfaces i've used other than apogee's mac-specific gear that obey system volume events (i.e. keyboard buttons) in OSX
- MOTU has been fantastic to deal with; easy to talk to a real person who listens to you rather than reading a script, and have taken good care of me (which means more to me these days than it used to)

Worth noting that I have beaten the ever loving shhhnot out of older half rack gear of theirs (ultralite, midi interface) and it just never gives me problems.


----------



## axb312 (Dec 29, 2022)

I currently use asio4all with the line 6 helix as an audio interface. Will getting a dedicated audio interface with dedicated drivers reduce CPU load (thereby allowing for higher track counts etc...)?


----------



## DivingInSpace (Dec 29, 2022)

Honestly, the behringer interfaces is the most incredible bang for your bucks. They are as good, if not better than, most comparable interfaces. When my 2i2 started acting up i got a Behringer Uphoria 1820, but a smaller one like the UMC202HD or maybe even the UMC22 might be plenty. Those two are dirt cheap, sounds and works great.


----------



## Scottyb (Dec 29, 2022)

Presonus Audio Box USB 96. 80 bucks on sale right now. Amazing software suite included (including Melodyne). Mic Pres sound good. Nice I/O.


----------



## Sombreuil (Dec 30, 2022)

axb312 said:


> I currently use asio4all with the line 6 helix as an audio interface. Will getting a dedicated audio interface with dedicated drivers reduce CPU load (thereby allowing for higher track counts etc...)?


Hard to tell. Asio4all is known to be unstable and to be a bit more CPU angry than dedicated drivers, but would it be night and day, I'm not so sure.


----------



## JimDiGritz (Dec 30, 2022)

Not sure I understand the question, I use a Focusrite 2i2 since I wanted a Mic and Guitar input.

If I didn't need either I would just invest in a good soundcard with a digital out and get a small headphone/speaker amp.

That said a decent interface will achieve the above AND act as a capture device.


----------



## axb312 (Jan 7, 2023)

Sombreuil said:


> Hard to tell. Asio4all is known to be unstable and to be a bit more CPU angry than dedicated drivers, but would it be night and day, I'm not so sure.


In general, does a dedicated audio interface with manufacturer drivers reduce CPU load during Audio processing tasks?


----------



## Sombreuil (Jan 7, 2023)

axb312 said:


> In general, does a dedicated audio interface with manufacturer drivers reduce CPU load during Audio processing tasks?


Audio isn't CPU-intensive in general, the biggest difference would be with VSTIs and (consequently) MIDI.

As I said, ASIO4ALL aren't the most optimised and stable drivers, so yes using an interface with dedicated drivers will help (minus the entry level interfaces by Behringer that use ASIO4ALL).
The question is how much would it help? That's hard to tell, but don't expect a huge gain nonetheless.

If your DAW tends to crash from time to time, better drivers would definitely help though.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jan 8, 2023)

Audient is what I would recommend ( he, that rhymes..)


----------



## motomotomoto (Jan 8, 2023)

I chose the M2


----------



## axb312 (Monday at 11:30 AM)

Other questions (which are kind of related I suppose):

1. With the same Computer specs and software, can I expect a lower sample rate/ buffer from a better Audio Interface (with dedicated drivers, like the Motu M2) or would I be constrained to the same buffer sizes I'm currently using?

2. At the same buffer size, would I be able to achieve a higher track count?

Even the MOTU M2 is expensive for me so I'm having to give this quite a bit of thought.


----------



## Sombreuil (Monday at 12:54 PM)

There are way cheaper interfaces than the Motu 2, you don't need to spend $200. Why this one specifically?

As for your questions, that's really hard to answer because it really depends. There could be an improvement as well as no change at all. Generally speaking ASIO4ALL is less optimised and less stable, but I have seen the opposite where some people had better results with ASIO4ALL than dedicated drivers.

The way I'd put it is: Don't expect a huge difference, just small improvements in every department.
If the interface appears to perform better, good, if it doesn't, well at least it's not worst and you got shiny buttons.


----------



## tressie5 (Monday at 1:07 PM)

Presonus Studio 24c/Impact LX88+/Win11 laptop/Cubase 12. 

My buffer is usually set at 512 which yields 13ms input latency, a latency I don't notice when I'm playing my midi controller. When I record live audio, or audio through the virtual inputs (loopback audio), I put the buffer to 64 which gives me 3ms input latency. Of course, being Windows, I have to turn WiFi and Defender off and apply a memory optimizer, so I don't get pops & clicks.

Because I tend to print tracks instead of leaving VSTi's live, on my last album, my songs averaged 90-100 tracks. Then again, this was electronica and orchestral work does have a different workflow.


----------

